# P90x



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was putting my Soloflex home Gym together last night and a 30min show came out on this new program call P90X. They kept calling it a muscle confussion program, I was dam these mo fo's are getting ripped quick in just 90days but dam $300 for some videos. Is this true about this program or should I say muscle confussion. I feel like a dinosaur, back in the day we would just run our ass off and lift on the bench, legs, squats and abs. But now the whole idea of working out is a science in its own.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick to a basic routine focussing on the major compound exercises and concentrate on adding some weight to the bar.

nothing confuses the body more than extra weight(IMO  )

training rest and diet is all you need.

fcuk that faddy routine BS


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats what I am doing now I lift weight & when I start to feel it a bit lighter I add 20lbs more to the current weight. Dam I am glad I ran across this site, no bull here just straight up talk. Got another question for you, I got a 90square feet space for my equipment, what is the essential equipment that I should have here at home. for example I got a bench & the Soloflex (don't know if you know what it is) which I have for leg lifts, butterflies and squats.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

firstly i`d find a way to increase the weight by far less.

you cant keep whacking on 20lbs a time.

you could get some dumbbells too.

if by butterflys you mean flies and youre trying to build your chest rather than shape it-stick to a compound exercise like bench press unless youre happy with the size of it.(many will disagree with that tho)

be good if you could find a way to do some dips too.

you dont need lots of equipment you simply need what it takes for the basic exercises.

just keep it simple mate.


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Roger that I can do dips on the soloflex (you can take a look at the gym set I got at soloflex.com I order myself that boflex dumbbells the adjustable ones. So adding 20lbs at a time could do me more harm than good.


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your physic buddy. Thats kinda of what I am trying to acheive. So my chest, I dont want it bulky but I do want it where it is noticeable. What do I do to build my chest? As far as shaping it, I am confused.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when the weight come hard i add a max of 1kg a time which if you are resting adequately youre body can adapt to and lift for a hell of a long time.

this is a crucial factor in how i can lift(albeit a partial) deadlift of 214kg for 20 singles at under just 12 stone.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

an isolation exercise shapes a muscle and a compound adds mass and overall size to it.

compound exercises force the body to produce more natural test than isolations.

many will as i say disagree believing it is necessary to totally annihilate a muscle to get it to grow.

i prefer to stimulate a muscle with no more than 3-5 hard sets.

ie i dont believe you have to exercise a body part till you cant lift your arms anymore lol.

i simply do 1 exercise per bodypart and thats it.

i might do 3-5 sets for 6 reps or maybe 3 sets of 10.

theres no best way just stick to what you start with.

if youre constantly changing the reps around its easy to lose track of progress.

if you do 3 sets of 10 for 50kg the change it to 4 sets of 6 for 75 kg how do you know if you could actually be lifting 77.5kg?

lol does that make sense?


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

DAM, to be honest I join the Military to get away from all the well lets just say the darkside of life & train & condition myself physically & mentally. But its just as bad here. This is why I started surfing the web, to honest I found more helpful information on this site than I did with my fellow GI's. All they wanna excercise is their biceps picking up their beer. LOL. Thanks alot mate I appreciate the guidance not everyone I talked to before was so willing to advice me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not a prob mate.

just keep it simple.

the devil is in the detail!



> I love your physic buddy. Thats kinda of what I am trying to acheive.


nice one dude!


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yah it does make sense, I agree with that muscle failure bullshit too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

You had great results and if you are expecting more, then they will appear in the coming 90 days. My best results came between days 120 and 150 with p90x.

Take care people


----------

